

Woman who won lottery 4 times was Stanford Statistics PHD - vegasbrianc
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2023514/Lucky-woman-won-lottery-times-outed-Stanford-University-statistics-PhD.html

======
mrb
This woman almost certainly attacked the system the same way a statistician
from MIT did attack another series of tickets, earlier this year:
<http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/01/ff_lottery/all/1>

I say: well played, she deserves to keep the money. That will teach the makers
of the lottery tickets to be more careful.

~~~
gojomo
If she outwitted a bad algorithm: more power to her.

If she had a co-conspirator who helped direct her (and/or her preferred mini-
mart retailer) the tickets, lock them both up (even if deducing which tickets
to redirect was on its own a legitimate tactic).

